# Помогите будущему новичку в выборе баяне.



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте. Мне 33, на музыкальных инструментах никогда не играл. Баян всегда нравился по звучанию (в детстве летом отправляли в деревню, а там был баянист который регулярно развлекал всех игрой на баяне). Хочу научиться игре на баяне, но невозможно выбрать баян без определенных знаний. Знакомых которые помогут выбрать нет. В связи с изложенным хочу купить новый баян. НЕДОРОГОЙ для обучения и "брынчания" для по треба своей душенки и нервов соседей. Пока присмотрелся к Тульскому баяну Этюд 205М. Может кто-то продаст нормальный баян в пределах цены нового этюда или посоветуете как лучше сделать?


----------



## sedovmika (16 Июн 2015)

Неплохой выбор относительно Этюда 205М, но есть два момента. Первый - они стоят дорого, около 7-10 тыс. рублей. Второй - эта марка часто используется для обучения (первоначального), и может оказаться в удручающем техническом состоянии. Я бы порекомендовал Вам нечто Кировское (напр. Восток 45 клавиш в правой). Диапазон достаточен, цены не велики, качество изначально лучше Этюдов. "Тёрки" (популярные когда-то, полвека назад), тульские баяны, как правило, требуют серьезного обслуживания или ремонта.


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Этюд стоит 35000. Новый. Купить б/у не могу т.к. не знаю с какой стороны подойти к инструменту. Поэтому и хочу брать новый. Про этюд где то прочитал, что качество с завода плохое. Теперь боюсь. Восток как я понимаю что бы купить надо идти со знающим человеком который скажет брать баян или баян сломан. Я сам не смогу выбрать. Может есть какие то варианты с покупкой баяна (даже б/у только рабочего и не проблемного)? Если б/у покупать на сумму которую расчитываю, понимаю, что можно взять хороший инструмент на долгие года, но опять таки нужно как то выбирать, а я полный 0.


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Может на сайте кто знает о продаже рабочего инструмента? Хотел бы вложиться и на долго.


----------



## gerborisov (16 Июн 2015)

anton13/ писал:


> Этюд стоит 35000. Новый. Купить б/у не могу т.к. не знаю с какой стороны подойти к инструменту. Поэтому и хочу брать новый. Про этюд где то прочитал, что качество с завода плохое. Теперь боюсь. Восток как я понимаю что бы купить надо идти со знающим человеком который скажет брать баян или баян сломан. Я сам не смогу выбрать. Может есть какие то варианты с покупкой баяна (даже б/у только рабочего и не проблемного)? Если б/у покупать на сумму которую расчитываю, понимаю, что можно взять хороший инструмент на долгие года, но опять таки нужно как то выбирать, а я полный 0.


Всё "Маде ин Россия" и в новом и б/у состоянии, может требовать обслуживания. Как сразу, так и через любой промежуток времени. Если есть возможность покупайте "итальянца" или "немца". Только смотрите какая раскладка клавиатуры. Или найдите по объявлению бу наш и к нему "знающего" человека, связь с которым в последствии не теряйте


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Тогда проблема "за малым". Есть в Питере знающий человек который поможет?!


----------



## MAN (16 Июн 2015)

anton13 (16.06.2015, 15:15) писал:


> Есть в Питере знающий человек?!


 Ну знающие-то там точно есть. Культурная столица как-никак! Вот хоть профессора Дмитриев Александр Иванович и Шаров Олег Михайлович навскидку. Да, собственно, вся Кафедра баяна и аккордеона Факультета народных инструментов Санкт-Петербургской Государственной Консерватории имени Н.А. Римского-Корсакова должна по идее неплохо разбираться в соответствующих инструментах.А ведь там ещё колледж музыкальный имеется. Имени Мусоргского. Модеста Петровича.
И школ музыкальных куча должна быть. А в школах тоже преподаватели...


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Спасибо. Пойду знакомиться))

значит этюд лучше не покупать, а искать б/у, правильно понял?


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

А вот баян рубин 6 не стоит брать?


----------



## MAN (16 Июн 2015)

*anton13*, я не знаю что Вам посоветовать, но могу рассказать как было дело со мной.
Несколько лет тому назад передо мной тоже стояла проблема покупки баяна. И я тоже хотел купить новый инструмент, чтобы можно было играть и долгое время не нуждаться в его ремонте. И денег тоже хватало лишь на самые дешёвые модели. Правда я хотел баян с пятирядной правой клавиатурой, поэтому "Этюд" не рассматривал, а выбирал между "Тулой 209" и "ОВК-Мелодия" (последний, кстати, как выяснилось впоследствии, производится в Китае, хотя продавцы зачем-то "темнили" и утверждали, что баян целиком и полностью наш отечественный ). Дело кончилось тем, что я купил баян, который Вы видите у меня на аватаре. Не Бог весть что, конечно, но для такого как я любителя очень даже подходящий вариант. А денег добавить совсем немного пришлось.Так он же трёхголосный с ломаной декой, да ещё и готово-выборный (впрочем последняя опция на момент покупки меня скорее отталкивала, чем привлекала).В общем, что именно покупать думайте сами, решайте сами. А знающего человека найдите обязательно, ибо не разбираясь в баянах купить недорогой инструмент подходящего для обучения качества почти невозможно.Желаю Вам удачной покупки и последующих успехов в освоении нашего замечательного инструмента!


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

MAN писал:


> *anton13*, я не знаю что Вам посоветовать, но могу рассказать как было дело со мной.
> Несколько лет тому назад передо мной тоже стояла проблема покупки баяна. И я тоже хотел купить новый инструмент, чтобы можно было играть и долгое время не нуждаться в его ремонте. И денег тоже хватало лишь на самые дешёвые модели. Правда я хотел баян с пятирядной правой клавиатурой, поэтому "Этюд" не рассматривал, а выбирал между "Тулой 209" и "ОВК-Мелодия" (последний, кстати, как выяснилось впоследствии, производится в Китае, хотя продавцы зачем-то "темнили" и утверждали, что баян целиком и полностью наш отечественный ). Дело кончилось тем, что я купил баян, который Вы видите у меня на аватаре. Не Бог весть что, конечно, но для такого как я любителя очень даже подходящий вариант. А денег добавить совсем немного пришлось.Так он же трёхголосный с ломаной декой, да ещё и готово-выборный (впрочем последняя опция на момент покупки меня скорее отталкивала, чем привлекала).В общем, что именно покупать думайте сами, решайте сами. А знающего человека найдите обязательно, ибо не разбираясь в баянах купить недорогой инструмент подходящего для обучения качества почти невозможно.Желаю Вам удачной покупки и последующих успехов в освоении нашего замечательного инструмента!


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Спасибо. Теперь понял, что без помощника лучше не соваться. А как Ваш баян называется?


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

MAN, еще хотел спросить, как обучались игре на баяне, с репетитором, по самоучителю и т.д.?!


----------



## MAN (16 Июн 2015)

*anton13*, мой баян называется "Агат". Это довольно старый инструмент, сконструированный и сделанный в своё время на Кировской фабрике, каковой ныне, насколько я понимаю, не существует вовсе. Можно сказать, что это многотембровая и пятирядная модификация более известного и распространённого баяна "Рубин". Но я рассказал о его покупке вовсе не к тому, что Вам следует искать себе точно такой же, а просто для информации к размышлению.
Играть на баяне я обучался и продолжаю теперь это делать совершенно самостоятельно, к сожалению. К сожалению говорю потому, что без хорошего учителя в таком деле обойтись очень тяжело, а достигнуть хороших результатов так, пожалуй, и вовсе невозможно. Имейте это в виду. Самый первый опыт был получен мною ещё в детстве - занимался по самоучителю Азария Иванова. Параллельно играл на гармони-хромке по слуху (деревенский я, родился и вырос в селе). Потом всё это было напрочь заброшено ввиду полного отсутствия интереса и понимания у сверстников (особенно у сверстниц) и все силы были брошены на освоение гитары (приобретение навыков с её помощью завладевать вниманием и благосклонностью представительниц прекрасного пола). Поворот "Все вдруг" и взятие прежнего пеленга на баян случились, когда мне стало уже за 40. Вот такая история, Антон, если вкратце.


----------



## vev (16 Июн 2015)

*anton13*,

по крайтей мере хоть несколько уроков, по-моему, необходимо взять у преподавателя. Очень полезно поставить руку, показать посадку. 
Есть курсы на youtube. Я не очень в них верю, но хоть что-то.

По поводу выбора инструмента сразу встает вопрос о месте Вашего нахождения и о бюджете. В Москве я бы советовал одно, а в провинции - другое. Бюджет же сразу уберет нереальные предложения.
Очень часто заходит вопрос о классе инструмента. Мое личное мнение, что новичку нужен хороший инструмент сразу. Это профи сыграет хоть на полене, а новичку и концертный будет мал  Поэтому я бы искал за имеющиеся деньги максимально хороший инструмент, а не покупал бы за копейки дрова, которые ни удовольствия не прибавят ни навыков ИМХО


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

Vev, я живу в САнкт-Петербурге, но денег не много (увлекаюсь мотоциклом и "слегка" тюнинговал не рассчитав средства)  в виду чего на баян могу потратить не более 35 - 40 000. Смотрел баяны на авито, там на эту сумму, как мне кажется, можно взять неплохой экземпляр, НО как с моими по знаниями его выбрать? А Вы что посоветуете? Не могу определится с пятью рядами или тремя (кнопок в правой руке). У нашего баяниста был трехрядный (да и с моими переломаными пальцами не запутаться бы в пяти)!


----------



## vev (16 Июн 2015)

anton13/ писал:


> Vev, я живу в САнкт-Петербурге, но денег не много (увлекаюсь мотоциклом и "слегка" тюнинговал не рассчитав средства)  в виду чего на баян могу потратить не более 35 - 40 000. Смотрел баяны на авито, там на эту сумму, как мне кажется, можно взять неплохой экземпляр, НО как с моими по знаниями его выбрать? А Вы что посоветуете? Не могу определится с пятью рядами или тремя (кнопок в правой руке). У нашего баяниста был трехрядный (да и с моими переломаными пальцами не запутаться бы в пяти)!


 
Я больше по аккордеонам. Не хотите ли на нем научиться? Начинать все равно на чем 
С Вашим бюджетом я бы посмотрел на немцев, а конкретно на Weltmeistr Grandina или его копию от Royal Standard. ГДР-овские немцы поинтереснее и покачественнее сделаны ИМХО


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

VEV, я думал аккордеон или баян. Аккордеон тоже нравится, но баян в детстве запал (когда был в деревне, ехал в поезде), часто слышал. Мне кажется баян мне ближе (может ошибаюсь?). Даже по внешнему виду баян кажется красивее. Наверное сыграло "обучение" на пианино (7 занятий, каратэ и вин чунь победили), да и на гармонь похож)) Когда нахожусь на даче, часто слушаю Зыкину, Бабкину, пою казачьи песни (хор турецкого и не только). Да, на аккордеоне это все тоже играют, но хочу баян. Почему? Потому что! Как-то так))


----------



## anton13 (16 Июн 2015)

7-мь занятий на пианино.


----------



## MAN (17 Июн 2015)

Выскажусь относительно совета, который дал Евгений (*vev*). Совет толковый, но... все эти "Вельтмайстеры" и "Рояли" и в кнопочных вариантах всё-таки аккордеоны, а не баяны, поэтому, если по звучанию и экстерьеру Вам нравится именно баян, то эти варианты Вас скорее всего не устроят, ну а, если и аккордеон не менее желанен, тогда, как начинающему знакомство с инструментом "с нуля", наверное имеет смысл начать обучение на аккордеоне клавишном. Мне кажется, что приобрести недорогой клавишный аккордеон подходящего качества значительно проще, чем аналогичного уровня баян.
P.S. В пяти рядах не запутаешься, потому что пятирядная клавиатура в основе своей остаётся всё той же трёхрядной, просто к трём основным рядам там добавляются ещё два вспомогательных ряда, дублирующие основные. Словом, никакой путаницы это не вносит, а только даёт дополнительные аппликатурные возможности. Однако начинающему баянисту эти вспомогательные ряды, пожалуй, совершенно ни к чему. Даже если пальцы у него и не переломанные.


----------



## vev (17 Июн 2015)

*anton13*,
Вы не торопитесь. Возьмите баян и аккордеон на прокат на месяц. Много денег за это не попросят, а Вы сможете оценить разницу и определиться более осознано с выбором инструмента. 
Еще сказал бы по поводу "плюсов" и "минусов" баяна и аккордеона. Баян: конечно же более техничный инструмент. Расположение кнопок значительно облегчает игру сложных произведений. Растяжки, которые на баяне не представляют никаких трудностей, на аккордеоне зачастую просто невозможно сделать. На баяне намного проще происходит транспонирование в другую тональность. Вы просто сдвигаете руку и играете то же самое, только ниже. На аккордеоне это не пройдет. При выборе аккордеона у Вас намного больше выбор тембров: даже самые простые модели аккордеонов как правило уже трехголосные с 5-ю регистрами. Полные - обычно 4-х голосные с 11-15 регистрами. Это не очень важно на начальном этапе, но весьма полезно дальше при обучении. Для меня в аккордеоне есть еще некая эстетика: правая клавиатура это ж перевернутый рояль  а он ой как красив. Ну и игра на ф-но для аккордеонистов проще идет


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Июн 2015)

*vev*, vev (17.06.2015, 13:28) писал:


> 1.  а он ой как красив.
> 2.  Ну и игра на ф-но для аккордеонистов проще идет.


1. Однозначно красивше баяна.
2. Как пианист (лично знаю Шульберта!), скажу- преференции идут в обе стороны. Пианист взял утром аккордеон, и вечером уже играет как Савва Игнатьевич. Или даже лучше.


----------



## MAN (17 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly (17.06.2015, 14:07) писал:


> 1. Однозначно красивше баяна.


 Зато куда более громоздок и тяжёл, в силу чего гораздо менее мобилен. А вообще есть ли смысл сравнивать какой инструмент красивее? По мне так они все прекрасны. И все такие разные. И слава Богу!


----------



## vev (17 Июн 2015)

*MAN*,
Александр, надеюсь, что речь идет о рояле, а не об аккордеоне  
Аккордеон, вроде не тяжелый и ни капли не менее мобилен, чем баян


----------



## MAN (17 Июн 2015)

vev (17.06.2015, 16:13) писал:


> MAN, Александр, надеюсь, что речь идет о рояле, а не об аккордеоне


 Разумеется! Во всяком случае я понял так, что Вы с Александром Анатольевичем о нём (о рояле) наперебой восклицали
vev (17.06.2015, 13:28) писал:


> а он ой как красив


 Kuzalogly (17.06.2015, 14:07) писал:


> Однозначно красивше баяна


 Хотя, если строго по секрету, а не для обнародования, то по этому поводу у меня имеется собственное субъективное мнение и, между нами говоря, оно сильно другое.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Июн 2015)

MAN писал:


> Вы с Александром Анатольевичем о нём (о рояле) наперебой восклицали


Нет. Я имел ввиду аккордеон. Белые клавиши, чёрная бабочка на белой рубашке. Признак высокого аристократизма.

А баян... Круглые кнопки, мужик в валенках, сильно небритый, дикий перегар. Чисто ассоциации. 

Хотя баян, как "фолк-мьюзик" -весьма прикольный. Вышиванка, рядом дрессированный медведь и сисястые дефки. Тоже хорошо.


----------



## MAN (17 Июн 2015)

Александр Анатольевич, а если, допустим, мужик небритый, но бородёнка у него ухоженная, холёная, на голове бандана, а на носу солнцезащитные очки?


----------



## vev (17 Июн 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, 
Брейк, горячие эстонские парни! 
Кто-то любит арбуз, а кто-то свиной хрящик. Пусть Антон играет на чем ему хочется, а вопрос о красоте инструментов лучше замять, чтобы не перейти к мордобою (эпистолярному)


----------



## MAN (18 Июн 2015)

vev (17.06.2015, 18:23) писал:


> Кто-то любит арбуз, а кто-то свиной хрящик.


 Так-так! И свиными хрящиками предпочитают закусывать, разумеется, небритые дрессировщики медведей в стоптанных валенках, ну а бахчевые культуры это по части утончённых аристократов в белоснежных сорочках? 
P.S. На месте администрации форума я бы этой Кузалогле жёлтой карточкой помахал за такие вольности. Галстух-бабочка на шее это прекрасно, но распоясываться-то зачем?


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2015)

*MAN*, 
Александр, а уж что о нас думают "академисты" (помните Павлова?), так и подумать страшно. Йети отдыхает  
Если даже в нашей среде размер и форма кнопок тут же сказывается на гардеробе, то что они про наши "меховые инструменты" себе напридумывают...


----------



## anton13 (18 Июн 2015)

Веселый форум)) и подумать не мог, что аккордеонисты с баянистами могут из-за инструментов так яро спорить. Небритость с валенками и медведем близка, но и аристократических корней мне не выкинуть)) Что же делать?! Наверное поступлю как Vev советует. Пойду в прокат, возьму аккордеон и баян, НО сначала баян, а то на пианино меня бабушка тоскала. 


Спасибо ибо всем за советы. Покупку решил отложить. А теперь в ПРОКАТ!


----------



## MAN (18 Июн 2015)

anton13 (18.06.2015, 15:43) писал:


> и подумать не мог, что аккордеонисты с баянистами могут из-за инструментов так яро спорить


 У нормальных людей никаких споров по этому поводу не бывает и быть не может, потому что тот и другой инструменты, при всех существующих между ними различиях, являются очень родственными, а главное - каждый из них по-своему прекрасен. Какая-то музыка действительно, пожалуй, более органично звучит на баяне, какая-то на аккордеоне, но несомненно есть у них и огромное общее репертуарное пространство.  В данном случае со стороны *Kuzalogly *это была то ли намеренная провокация, то ли просто очередная не слишком умная шутка.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Июн 2015)

MAN (18.06.2015, 16:23) писал:


> со стороны Kuzalogly это была то ли намеренная провокация, то ли просто очередная не слишком умная шутка.


Может, глубину ума и тонкость моего изысканного юмора не стОит обсуждать в теме про инструменты, во избежание нарушений ПФ...
http://yandex.ru/video/search?filmId=3Ol8lC6D8gE&amp;text=%D1%81%20%D0%BA%D0%B5%D
0%BC%20%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%88%D1%8C%20%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B
E%D0%BF


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

Уважаемый, Вы на этом форуме без году неделя и не плохо было бы, особливо поначалу, вести себя несколько поскромнее и посдержаннее. Мы, безусловно, за расширение нашего сообщества, но не хотелось бы, чтобы оно превращалось в кабак с наездами и прочими, присущими ему атрибутами. Не надо провоцировать народ своими. ... шутками. Помните о том, что не всем они могут прийтись по-душе.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Июн 2015)

vev (18.06.2015, 20:25) писал:


> Вы на этом форуме без году неделя


 Вроде дедовщину давно отменили. На этом форуме не так?
Имею 10 сообщений- я бесправный салага. Имею 1000 сообщений- имею право указывать всем и во всём? Кто провокатор, а кто честный фраер... И вешать ярлыки "кабак", "наезд", "провокация", и прочие. Если я нарушил ПФ разжиганием религиозной вражды, матом, ссылками на порноресурсы- меня накажет тот кому положено. А остальным - советую не советовать. Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## anton13 (19 Июн 2015)

Орлы-гуманитарии! Не надо фигней заниматься в моей теме. Остальных прошу не переходить на "национальности". Там тоже люди бывают. Сраться какой инструмент круче, это заведомо ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Другое дело сказать о плюсах и минусах одного и другого инструмента с СУБЪЕКТИВНОЙ точки зрения, ни кого не задевая! Если сейчас начать разбираться кто прав, то тему можно закрыть. Если попробовать дальше рассуждать, то эта тема пригодится таким как я! "Давайте жить дружно". Все равно все выбирают то что ближе. Мне вот просто визуально ближе баян! Я не люблю смотреть на пианино, но пытаюсь разобраться, что все-таки лучше! Если каждый из Вас приведет свои плюсы и минусы по отношению к каждому инструменту, то Вы поможете сформировать баяниста или аккордеониста, НО делать это надо разумно, что бы человек не смотрел кто кого из Вас задавит словесно, а мог сделать ТОЛЬКО СВОЙ выбор! Именно тогда КАЖДОГО ИЗ Вас будут помнить добрым словом, и с удовольствием будут играть на одном инструменте, и с ни меньшим удовольствием слушать другой!


----------



## MAN (19 Июн 2015)

anton13 (19.06.2015, 01:10) писал:


> Если каждый из Вас приведет свои плюсы и минусы по отношению к каждому инструменту, то Вы поможете сформировать баяниста или аккордеониста, НО делать это надо разумно


 Возможно, что моё поведение и не разумно, но лично я отношусь и к клавишным аккордеонам и к кнопочным (в том числе и к такой узкой разновидности кнопочных аккордеонов как баяны) одинаково положительно, поэтому никаких "своих минусов" привести, увы, не могу. Баян же мне в особенности мил за то, что:
- с этим инструментом я знаком с самого раннего детства (в нашей семье баян появился за несколько лет до моего рождения);- худо-бедно, но я сам умею на нём немножечко играть и получаю от этого занятия огромное удовольствие;- та музыка, которую я особенно люблю, на мой вкус на баяне звучит более убедительно, нежели на аккордеоне.Однако я полагаю, что примерно или даже абсолютно то же самое со своей стороны может сказать и любой поклонник пиано-аккордеона о своём любимом инструменте, обосновав свои предпочтения совершенно безотносительно к размерам женских бюстов или запаху перегара и прочим дурацким стереотипным представлениям подобного рода.
P.S. Что касается технических возможностей, о которых упоминал Евгений *(vev*), то для любителя, тем более начинающего, в этом плане между баяном и аккордеоном по-моему никакой разницы нет. Разве что более лёгкое транспонирование может помочь начинающему баянисту при аккомпанировании пению.


----------



## MAN (19 Июн 2015)

Уважаемый Александр Анатольевич, Вы видимо не совсем верно нас поняли. Вас никто здесь не пытается ограничивать в Ваших правах. А про то, что на форуме Вы появились сравнительно недавно, было сказано лишь потому, что, попадая в малознакомый монастырь, воспитанные люди руководствуются в первую очередь его уставом, а не своим собственным. В данном случае я говорю не только о каких-то формальных официальных правилах, а в несколько более широком смысле. Причём же тут "дедовщина"? И простите великодушно, но ярлыки, причём обидные и возмутительные, расклеивать начали здесь как раз Вы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Июн 2015)

MAN (19.06.2015, 12:53) писал:


> воспитанные люди руководствуются


 Уговорили. Сегодня- всех прощаю. Ибо воспитанный до неприличия.


----------



## MAN (19 Июн 2015)

____


----------



## anton13 (20 Июн 2015)

P.S. Что касается технических возможностей, о которых упоминал Евгений *(vev*), то для любителя, тем более начинающего, в этом плане между баяном и аккордеоном по-моему никакой разницы нет. Разве что более лёгкое транспонирование может помочь начинающему баянисту при аккомпанировании пению.

Вот уже беседа пошла. Вот плюсик баяну. 
MAN, а почему на баян музыку легче переложить? Еще где-то прочитал, что на баяне играется легче чем на аккордеоне из-за расположения правых клавиш, но с другой то стороных их (клавиш) больше))

Еще подскажите что такое баян с планкой и без планки? Где про это можно прочитать? В интернете очень мало информации о баянах.


----------



## vev (20 Июн 2015)

*anton13*, 

по поводу "планки" речь идет о кусковых и цельнопланочных инструментах. Это не зависит от того баян или аккордеон. Кусковой аккорд это когда каждый голос, состоящий из двух язычков (разжим/сжим) крепятся на отдельное алюминиевое основание - кусок.


----------



## andrey.p6 (21 Июн 2015)

Хочу поделиться своим мнением по поводу выбора инструмента.
Имею в пользовании Weltmeister Grandina (в моём владении уже лет 13)

Люблю его за довольно звонкую правую часть (если сравнивать с баянами этой ценовой категории) и за густой бас в левой части (конечно, не Ясная Поляна, но лучше чем у туляков низшего ценового диапазона). Есть у меня ещё "Тула 202". Но мне совсем не нравится как он звучит, да и механика у него потяжелее чем у "Кунгура"
Так что идите в прокат, пробуйте и определяйтесь с клавишами и кнопками, а там уж и видно будет, из чего выбирать!


----------



## anton13 (27 Июн 2015)

Езжу на мотоцикле. Попал в больницу. К сожалению приобретение баяна или аккордеона откладывается, ЗАТО теперь много времени для изучения этого вопроса. Пошел читать сайт "мир баяна" и смотреть баян Кунгур.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

MAN (17.06.2015, 09:51) писал:


> Вельтмайстеры" и "Рояли" и в кнопочных вариантах всё-таки аккордеоны, а не баяны, поэтому, если по звучанию и экстерьеру Вам нравится именно баян, то эти варианты Вас скорее всего не устроят...


Я не понял, извините. Эти немцы изначально - аккордеоны, просто произведенные с кнопками?


----------



## MAN (27 Сен 2016)

dengrigo (25.09.2016, 19:27) писал:


> Я не понял, извините. Эти немцы изначально - аккордеоны, просто произведенные с кнопками?


Видите ли, Денис, какая штука... баян это ведь по сути своей тоже кнопочный аккордеон, но только совершенно особенный, представляющий, я бы сказал, отдельную ветвь в эволюции гармоник. И особенность его заключается прежде всего в характерном "баянном" звучании, хотя имеются, конечно, и некоторые конструктивные отличия, которые, собственно, и обуславливают это самое звучание, а также сказываются на внешнем облике инструмента. Сходство же кнопочного аккордеона производства ГДР с баяном, как мне кажется, ограничивается лишь кнопками в правой клавиатуре и их расположением. Во всём остальном кнопочный Weltmeister или Royal Standard это абсолютно такой же аккордеон, как и его клавишный собрат. Там даже резонаторы в правом полукорпусе скомпонованы точно так же, как и в пиано-аккордеоне.


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за комментарий. Вот я как раз ищу (в разных темах писал свои пожелания) инструмент с баянным звучанием. Что Вы посоветуете в пределах 30 тр?


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Сен 2016)

Всё сложно в этом диапазоне. Надо именно баянное звучание?

Были баяны "для народа", которые сейчас 5-15 тр, потом большой пробел, потом баяны для продвинутых, специалистов и реальных музыкантов. Там уже не 30 тр.

Мне вот такой нравится, но на чуть-чуть дороже.
https://www.avito.ru/kaluga/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_zakaznoy_tselnoplanochny


y_moskovskiy_812248723
Подобный я держал в руках и даже немножко обслуживал. Потом проверял. Реально "баянное" звучание с басами, от которых начало самовозбуждаться старинное пианино, которое было рядом)). Пришлось отсесть подальше))...
Почитайте поиском "заказной московский", вроде были упоминания уже. На ЯП, тем более для Вас, свет клином не сошёлся.


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Еще в 9-м классе научился играть на гитаре. Играл на "обычных", но с хорошим звучанием - сам выбирал. Года три назад купил Seagull Mini Jumbo полностью из дерева и с широким грифом, канадскую... и... обомлел от звука, от басов... а ведь считал, что у меня неплохие гитары были.

Вот и сейчас, пока сын осваивает Этюд, хочу к новому году подыскать приемлемый вариант, чтоб "почуствуйте разницу" было, чтоб второе дыхание у него открылось и не забросил он самообучение игре на баяне. Да и сам хочу научиться играть на баяне.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Сен 2016)

*dengrigo*, dengrigo писал:


> подыскать приемлемый вариант, чтоб "почуствуйте разницу" было,


Цельные планки московского заказного дадут почувствовать разницу. Это плюс.

Минус- то, что при обслуживании цельнопланочного баяна (если Вы просто игрок, игрун, и как там ещё..)- сами Вы ничего не сделаете. Понесёте к мастеру.   Одно дело поменять пару планок на кусковом ширпотребе.   И совсем другое дело переклепать пару язычков в цельной планке). Это уже не фунт изюма, уверяю.  А так- да, разницу почувствуете сразу и безвозвратно))...


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за информацию


----------



## milongo (27 Сен 2016)

*Здравствуйте! Если ещё в поиске, есть для вас вариант,* Московский заказной баян, готово-выборный. Крепкий инструмент, цельнопланочный ( латунь ), выборный ( выборка по аналогу юпитера 4 ряда)  густой бас и аккорд, в правой пробивная верхушка, звонкая. Клавиатура ровная и мягкая, компрессия. Подойдёт как для профессионалов, студентов, любителей.Сам закончил училище на этом инструменте/ Цена договорная.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2016)

milongo писал:


> *Здравствуйте! Если ещё в поиске, есть для вас вариант,* Московский заказной баян, готово-выборный. Крепкий инструмент, цельнопланочный ( латунь ), выборный ( выборка по аналогу юпитера 4 ряда)  густой бас и аккорд, в правой пробивная верхушка, звонкая. Клавиатура ровная и мягкая, компрессия. Подойдёт как для профессионалов, студентов, любителей.Сам закончил училище на этом инструменте/ Цена договорная.


Коммерция - в личку плз...
А вот для какой такой цели dengrigo сдался готово/выборный инструмент? Что новичек будет на нем делать? Левую руку качать?


----------



## milongo (27 Сен 2016)

Я просто не знаю куда ему в личку писать, не указан не тел, не е-mail? Коммерцией не собирался заниматься на этом сайте. Если что, извините.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2016)

milongo писал:


> Я просто не знаю куда ему в личку писать, не указан не тел, не е-mail? Коммерцией не собирался заниматься на этом сайте. Если что, извините.


Входите в профиль пользователя и там под аватаркой все, что надо


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Vev, прошу развить свою мысль. Мне это важно. Я же профан. Если читали мои сообщения в других темах, то наверное понимаете суть моих вопросов.  А если кратко, то я лишь планирую догнать сына в обучении игры на баяне (и обогнать, в силу возраста и опыта игры на гитаре). Мне нужен более качественный БАЯННЫЙ звук, чем на Этюде. Желательно, чтоб кнопки потише "клацали". 
Я абсолютно не понимаю зачем нужны какие то регистры и просте кнопки. Может объясните? Но я и не хочу переплачивать за профессиональные примочки, пользовпться которыми мне точно не светит.


Milong, покажите фото баяна. Пожалуйста.


----------



## milongo (27 Сен 2016)

фото надеюсь можно


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2016)

*
dengrigo*, 

то, что для одних любителей просто "примочки", другим абсолютно необходимые вещи... Это Вам решать. Слышите разницу в звуке - берите лучший. Все равно организм упрется и будете менять. Не нравится клава - тоже самое.

Готово-выборый инструмент - это возможность включить в левой руке режим, когда последние три-четыре ряда как-бы повторяют правую клавиатуру баяна. Очень пользительно для полифоний. Обычно любители обходятся без этого. В песенно-эстрадном репертуаре точно не пригодится

Регистры - это переключатели, включающие/выключающие те или иные голоса в многоголосных инструментах. Они определяют тембр и позволяют значительно украсить исполнение и передать нюансы в произведении. Баяны любительского уровня обычно регистров не имеют


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за пояснения.

Если честно, то на гитаре фингерстайлом я не играю. А игра на баяне (обе руки) - это что то очень близкое к этому стилю. Думаю, что и на баяне излишняя навороченность мне не требуется. Я планирую (оочень грубо): соло и трезвучия на правой руке, аккорды с басами на левой. Менять аккорды, строить их на свой лад - это высший пилотаж, не для меня.

Спасибо!


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2016)

*dengrigo*, аппетит приходит во время еды


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Покушать я люблю ))


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Уважаемые участники, покажите пожалуйста, фото любого "Юпитер 4 ряда" ("выборка по аналогу Юпитера 4 ряда"). О чем идет речь?
извините, если спрашиваю очевидные вещи. Просто я МегаНовичок))


----------



## dengrigo (27 Сен 2016)

Milongo, приведенное фото мне нравится)) есть другие виды, с других сторон и изнутри?


----------



## vvz (28 Сен 2016)

dengrigo () писал:_Спасибо за пояснения._
_Если честно, то на гитаре фингерстайлом я не играю. А игра на баяне (обе руки) - это что то очень близкое к этому стилю. Думаю, что и на баяне излишняя навороченность мне не требуется. Я планирую (оочень грубо): соло и трезвучия на правой руке, аккорды с басами на левой. Менять аккорды, строить их на свой лад - это высший пилотаж, не для меня.
Спасибо!_


У меня история такая же (60, всю жизнь проиграл на гитаре, это было как вторая профессия: виа, эстрадные коллективы, рестораны, свадьбы...). Года 1,5 как подсел на баян (было в далеком детстве). Гитарный опыт о-очень помог, ведь в наше время всё приходилось на слух...
Первое время, играя на баяне, в голове сначала моделировалось как на гитаре, потом уже переносилось на баян, прошло уже... 
По-моему скромному мнению, Вам правильно советовали: можно начать с бюджетного бу Вельтмейстера или Роял Стандарта. На рынке вторичном предложений достаточно, но надо все же выбрать уметь... Первый (Вельмейстер Сеперато) мне достался случайно и "поломатый" (было интересно повозиться... но в конце все же нашел мастера), второй - Роял Стандарт уже покупал осознано у мастера (нужна была гарантия хорошего состояния, сам еще не соображал). 
Потом потянуло на "русский" звук, появились и Тульский (легендарная "Терка", и Кировский-3, и Сов.Армии). Всё это было, на мой взгляд, очень недорого (от 3 до 5 т.р. + профилактика у мастера). Сейчас не выпускаю из рук цельнопланочный белый тульский (похоже, конец 60-х - начало 70-х). 
Но! Мне кажется, до понимания настоящего "баянного" звука нужно все-таки дорасти, должен уже накопиться какой-то личный опыт. А для новичка: разлив,5 рядов, регистры, очень мягкая механика... - вообще кайф  
Удачи!


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Спасибо за Ваш комментарий.

уважаемый участники, не ответите мне на вопрос вот тут: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-6975.html#post45408
?


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Сен 2016)

dengrigo () писал:
извините, если спрашиваю очевидные вещи. Кхе, кхе)).   Вы это делаете во всех темах форума с завидной частотой.  Куда ни глянь- везде свидетельства Ваших творческих метаний. Может, сперва почитать материалы форума?
  А если по  теме- выборка Вам не нужна. Регистры тоже не нужны. Московский заказной есть и без выборки, готовый. Я  б брал  его. Под Ваши инд. запросы- самое то...


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Да я много тем то уж прочитал. Материалы которые были в сообщениях - тоже. Хорошо, буду меньше задавать очевидных вопросов.


----------



## yalta (25 Авг 2017)

Всем привет.
Прошу  у вас советов по покупке первого баяна для обучения с нуля, тему всю прочитал.
Мне 56 лет, Москва, в детстве несколько лет занимался гитарой с преподавателем, были базовые знания нотной записи. Потом только бренчал, а потом и вообще забросил. Всегда подсознательно как-то жалел, что не научился играть на пианино или на баяне. Но только недавно дошло, что это можно постараться исправить. Лучше поздно чем никогда. )) Сейчас намного больше нравится баян, к фортепьяно остыл.  
Короче, решил освоить баян на уровне военных песен, "концерта" для домашних, баян нужен хроматический.
Есть одна проблема, живу в панельке, поэтому в результате ежедневных занятий могут начаться проблемы с соседями. Не хотел бы, чтобы это давило на психику.
Теперь конкретно вопросы.
1. Можно ли на обычном (не цифровом) баяне играть относительно тихо ? 
2. Подойдет ли самый дешевый вариант цифрового баяна Роланд (FR-1 xb наверное) для обучения ? У него хоть и конская цена, но зато на нем я могу играть в любое время наушниках, очень тихо для окружающих. Ведь так ? Это принципиальный момент.
3. Не понимаю как покупать б/у со специалистом, где и как искать таких специалистов, которые бы потратили время на проверку моего баяна. И вообще - где и как искать хорошие б/у баяны. То что не на авито, это я уже понял.
4. Трехрядка или пятирядка - это не так важно ? 

Прошу знающих людей найти минутку ответить на мои вопросы, а также посоветовать мне подходящие варианты.
Бюджет желательно от 20 до 70 тр. Понятно, что если Роланд, то это уже 140 тр, потяну, но со скрипом. Зато я на нем смогу играть и поздно вечером, т.к.  не всегда смогу садиться за занятия сразу после работы.


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2017)

*yalta*,

Ну для начала хотелось бы попросить не пытаться отметиться как можно в большем количестве тем...

По делу. Большинство из нас живут не в собственных домах, а в окружении соседей. Если вы не собираетесь будить их в 6 утра Гимном СССР или наигрывать "Прощание славянки" после 10 вечера, то никаких особенных проблем быть не должно с обычным акустическим инструментом. Мои со временем вообще перестали меня слышать /замечать. 

На обычно инструменте можно играть и тихо. Чем выше уровень инструмента и Ваша техника игры, тем тише можно играть.

Если деньги девать некуда, то можно и Roland взять, но я б не стал брать эту синтетику. Акустический инструмент интереснее и играть на нем приятнее. Есть и для Roland применение, но не для Вас, как мне кажется.

Специалисты?... Если честно, то все равно нужен опыт, которого пока нет. Если поездить пощупать с пару десятков инструментов, то начнете понемногу понимать. Вполне можно обратиться в муз школу и попросить за мзду препода по классу баяна прокатиться и пощупать инструмент. Не могу сказать, что это оптимальный подход, но хоть что-то. 
Хорошие баяны ищут там же, где и плохие: Avito например... Ну или через людей, вызывающих доверие. В Москве проще, на периферии посложнее будет найти. Рынок меньше.

Для ваших задач не думаю, что надо покупать 5 рядов. 

Как-то так...


----------



## vvz (25 Авг 2017)

Панельный дом, соседи... - это проблема. Баян - не гитара, совсем тихонечко не побренчишь. Все равно, чтобы почувствовать и понять, надо играть не зажимаясь ведь... Да и сама природа звука баяна - прошивает панельные стены на раз. 
Несколько месяцев назад решил эту проблему радикально ) - купил дом и уехал из города. Ведь странно, но поиграть как раз тянет ранним утром и поздним вечером )) Ну и после обеда, само собой (когда у соседей "тихий час")) 
Но (серьезно, еще в городе) делал так: купил цельнопланочный (тульский, БУ) с достаточно хорошим ответом (ну это позволяет все-таки играть негромко). А по выходным - на природу, подальше от всех и пару-тройку часов можно не стесняясь... Пока семья и собаки гуляют и купаются. 
Согласен, Роланд - не вариант: очень дорого, все же это нечто другое, да и надо будет понять еще - как Ваше будущее увлечение пойдет и будет развиваться. 
Как-то так.


----------



## vvz (25 Авг 2017)

Еще немного) анекдот на эту тему:
"У меня соседи - неадекваты! В два часа ночи начинают стучать чем попало в стены и потолок... Хорошо еще, что я в это время обычно не сплю и играю на баяне..."


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2017)

vvz (25.08.2017, 18:17) писал:


> . Ведь странно, но поиграть как раз тянет ранним утром и поздним вечером )) Ну и после обеда, само собой (когда у соседей "тихий час"))


 

Так для ночных игрищ есть Сайлент Гитара и цифровое ф-но Яамаха  
Бетховен ой как хорош в два ночи


----------



## yalta (26 Авг 2017)

Спасибо ответившим, упрек принимаю.
В общем, буду думать. Проблема в том, что точно есть ежедневное окно для занятий только с 7.30 до 8.30 утра. )) Поэтому и спрашивал про роланд.


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2017)

*yalta*,
Сам думал когда-то о Роланде. Те же причины: соседи. Сел, пощупал и от идеи отказался. Еще ни разу не пожалел об этом.  Вам выбирать сложнее. Не опыта и тактильных ощущений правильных пока нет


----------



## yalta (4 Сен 2017)

В общем, приобрел б/у-шный Тула-210. Начал учиться. ))


----------



## yalta (3 Окт 2017)

vvz (25.08.2017, 18:17) писал:


> Панельный дом, соседи... - это проблема. Баян - не гитара, совсем тихонечко не побренчишь. Все равно, чтобы почувствовать и понять, надо играть не зажимаясь ведь... Да и сама природа звука баяна - прошивает панельные стены на раз.


vev (26.08.2017, 20:09) писал:


> Сам думал когда-то о Роланде. Те же причины: соседи. Сел, пощупал и от идеи отказался. Еще ни разу не пожалел об этом.  Вам выбирать сложнее. Не опыта и тактильных ощущений правильных пока нет


В общем, вот такое наблюдение, может пригодится тому, кто начинает. Баян с кусковой планкой (Тула-210) соседи более-менее терпят. Сделал попытку взять цельнопланочный (Юпитер-2), играл вроде даже тише, старался по крайней мере, стучать начали в первый же день. Похоже, цельнопланочный стены лучше прошивает. 
Так что с учетом того, что жилищные условия пока менять не собираюсь, цельнопланочный мне и в будущем не светит.  Ну да ладно, вместо Юпитера-2 взял Роланд fr-3xb, мех поставил на Хеви или Х-Хеви (blc=7 или 8), вывернул громкость побольше , и в принципе, довольно близко получилось к меху настоящего баяна (ну не совсем, конечно, но в принципе похоже), в стандартном режиме левая рука быстро уставала. Правда левое плечо все равно устает пока. Так что теперь занимаюсь самые ранние и поздние часы на роланде, а в более приличное время на Туле. Занимаюсь утром и вечером - часа по 2-3 в будни, и все свободное время в выхи, пока энтузиазм есть. Реально приятно, в доме все еще спят, а я спокойно в наушниках сижу и отрабатываю трудные места, очень удобно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Окт 2017)

yalta писал:


> соседи стучать начали в первый же день.


Ну Вы там берегите себя).  Есть соседи стеснительные, которые стучат в стенки и по батареям. А есть и иные. Двустволку в руки, бабах, и гора тел)).


----------



## yalta (3 Окт 2017)

Kuzalogly (03.10.2017, 13:57) писал:


> Есть соседи стеснительные, которые стучат в стенки и по батареям. А есть и иные. ))


Месяц занимаюсь - пока жив, тьфу*3  ))
Через полгодика должны все привыкнуть. ну и я, как видите, стараюсь по мере сил не напрягать их излишне.


----------

